# Free Oysters Tonight!! 02/08/2012 Wednesday



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mike has the oysters, and they are good and they are free!! *

*All you can eat!!!*

*Latitudes Tiki Hut, on Property at the Hilton Inn, Pensacola Beach, Pool Side and Gulf View.*

*It is going to be a beautiful night!!!*

*Any and All are invited!!*


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

What time?????


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

I can't wait to meet some of you folks tonight! I will be there about 5:30-7ish. Lookin' forward to it!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

HankHill said:


> What time?????


*They start shucking about 3:30 pm, and do so till they run out. Most forum people go to Hemmingways at 6 pm for $1.00 Fish Tacos, and then ease across the street by 7pm.*

*Others show up after work, 6 pm and go straight to oysters. Make sure you tell the tenders you are forum for discounts.*

*They oysters ends around 8:30 pm.*

*Then some go home, and some continue at the Shaker or, ~~ or ~ or ~ or, and then go home. *


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

or or or or or is right... you guys enjoy tonight for me... im working close at the store... giving Rob883 some time off...


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

I really enjoyed meeting ya all last night! Great bunch! I am looking forward to getting to know everybody so I'll see ya next week!


----------



## frankiej1969 (Nov 26, 2011)

Oysters,fish tacos and bushwackers,,,does life get any better tha that!!!


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

frankiej1969 said:


> Oysters,fish tacos and bushwackers,,,does life get any better tha that!!!


you forgot to add,, good company.... and NO life doesnt get any better than that...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bump for tonight. 2/15/22


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Didn' see last weeks thread got bumped. Here's one I just posted.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f27/free-oysters-tonight-great-night-me-109284/

Jackie will be with me tonight, and from now on on Wednesdays, she switched her schedule. I'm tickled! Always great seeing my friends out on Wednesdays, but sucked being alone without my woman, glad she'll be able to make it from now on! See you guys there!


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

It was good meeting a few more of ya all. And seeing a few more once again. I will try to stay past 7 next time so I can meet a few more!


----------

